# Weather Site



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

I received a card in the mail today from www.weathertap.com you can use the site free til Nov 25 using UserName: outdoor Password: equipment

Don't know much about it but feel free to give it a spin.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Bummer. I had that site bookmarked a long time ago, and it used to be free (at least Local Weather, Radar - maybe not all of the offerings). Sorry to hear we have to pay for all of it now. Supposed to be a good site from what I've heard.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

i just found another good one

wx.com


----------



## DaveK (Jul 9, 2001)

WeatherUnderground.com or Wunderground.com Is a good one also.


----------



## G.Williams (Nov 27, 2001)

I think Weather.com is still free I get updates to my Nextel for severe weather and snow conditions etc. Plus it has radar images.


----------



## Fine Lines Lawn (Mar 14, 2001)

I use:
www.weatherbug.com


----------



## TRITONSNOWREM (Aug 4, 2001)

Any idea how much it cost's?


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

weatherbug is free..........looks good


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

The Pro version of Weatherbug is only $20. It gives you historical data access (by the hour). Otherwise not that much different than the free version.

~Chuck


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Weatherbug is (free) has been just fine for me locally, also it has a camera feature on some of the main roads around town which is kind of nice. Intellicast.com (free) is fine for national weather radar updated 4 times an hour. Locally we have a television station with local live doppler radar and they have it on their site, also for free.

Bruce


----------

